# Burton Step-On Boots premature wear & tear



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Wow, that's alot of wear for four days... Alot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i have the wear mark on the side on my boots but not the hole on the tongue,i've been using mine for a month now.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks rough, but if a warranty wont work, ducttape is cool.


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

My not step-ons Limelights (about 20 days) have a similar wear on one side of one boot and I can see corresponding mark on the tongue. I have a very thin ankle/calf so it takes a lot to make the boots tight. Is your liner nice and tight before you use boa for the outer shell?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Take them back to the store or email /call burton.


----------



## usmcaviator (Jan 20, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Wow, that's alot of wear for four days... Alot.


I though so too! Probably only an average of 15 to 20 Km of riding each of thos days.


----------



## usmcaviator (Jan 20, 2020)

Jennifer Crew said:


> My not step-ons Limelights (about 20 days) have a similar wear on one side of one boot and I can see corresponding mark on the tongue. I have a very thin ankle/calf so it takes a lot to make the boots tight. Is your liner nice and tight before you use boa for the outer shell?


I get the liner as tight as I can, and usually make the boots as tight as possible/comfortable also. I have some pretty thin ankles also and wonder if that could be it.


----------



## usmcaviator (Jan 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Take them back to the store or email /call burton.


Waiting for Burton to get back to me!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jesus that's a lot of wear for 4 days. Almost looks like you don't have a good fit and it's just rubbing back and forth. Duct tape always does the trick when in doubt, but I'd contact Burton cause that doesn't seem right.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I had the same problem too


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

And I am waiting for the answer too


----------



## usmcaviator (Jan 20, 2020)

Olivetta said:


> I had the same problem too
> View attachment 152206


How much use before you started to notice that much wear?


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

After two days


----------



## CrystalBLotGuy (Feb 19, 2020)

Olivetta said:


> After two days


Same on my Photons SO.


----------



## CrystalBLotGuy (Feb 19, 2020)

usmcaviator said:


> Waiting for Burton to get back to me!


Super interested to hear what they say - I have the exact issue with Photon SO setup. Actually joined forum because of this. No way these go 40 days.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

I will tell you when they will answer to me


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

The problem is the locked heel guys. Even in fully cranked down traditional bindings the heel is allowed to lift more than you would think. This actually helps us snowboard believe it or not, toe side turns are much harder with a locked heel.
This rapid wear is a result of the unforgiving heel lock, all that energy has to go somewhere. Its no surprise when the heel movement is restricted that the front of the boot takes the load, your shins too.
Step ons are a bad idea IMO and I bet they discontinue, or bring some kind of flex to the heel lock within a few seasons.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi budy 

i ride for the first time this sistem this year after Many yearof normal binding

and if I have to be onest if we speak about carving they are great on response

tha only limitation that actually I found it is the high rigidity that give to you a little bit harder moment when you have to flax your Calf 

but I think it could be a problem of my boots (ION very stiff)

I always travel with the Ion in the past years and I always put together with a soft bindings (Burton Cartel or fastec sp)

but the step on with ion are stiff very stiff


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Olivetta said:


> and if I have to be onest if we speak about carving they are great on response
> 
> tha only limitation that actually I found it is the high rigidity that give to you a little bit harder moment when you have to flax your Calf


Wait until you push your hips down in a toe turn and your board goes beyond 90 degrees due to the locked heel lol.


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

Kijima said:


> Wait until you push your hips down in a toe turn and your board goes beyond 90 degrees due to the locked heel lol.


I just did and the they are better response than the normal 
the only issue it is the first parte of the corner wher you have to flex your knees 

and the boots are very stiff

plus if I have to be complete onestly

the control that give to you or something incredible

It is never appen before to me that in one season I never fall off because the wrong edge take control of the board in same slope 

Like with this bindings I feel that I can go with flat board at high speed with out thinking 

again the real problem is the flexibility

but I think that maybe I choose the wrong boots

no the wrong binding


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but was wondering what the outcome was. I'm having a similar issue with my Imperials.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone? I just got my RMA from Burton, but the guide didn't seem convinced this would get warrantied. Would be helpful for me, and I'm sure others in a similar situation, to know your experience.


----------

